# HORRIBLE dog breath!



## TucksMom (Apr 23, 2008)

My mini dachshund has THE most horrible breath!! I am not talking puppy breath, I am talking breath that smells like he eats a dead rat every single day! My question is and the reason it is in this part of the forum is: could it be the dog food? Should I change it and see if that helps? I cannot think of any other reason why his breath is so offensive. He's been to the vet, has no decay in teeth, gums are good, etc. Clearly my vet as at a loss or I wouldn't be asking all of you for your expert advice!


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

It could have something to do with what he eats. What type of food does he eat?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 22, 2008)

Bad breath is caused by bacteria either in the mouth, throat or stomach. Most likely it's in the mouth. It is caused by the food he is eating. Changing brands probably won't make a difference. Put him on a prey model raw diet and his breath will clear up in just a few days.


----------



## TucksMom (Apr 23, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> Bad breath is caused by bacteria either in the mouth, throat or stomach. Most likely it's in the mouth. It is caused by the food he is eating. Changing brands probably won't make a difference. Put him on a prey model raw diet and his breath will clear up in just a few days.


Uh, appreciate the suggestion but I'll have to decline that one. Gross.


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

It could be just the type of kibble he eats. Mine smells better now that she is on a higher quality kibble. Thats just my experience though.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

My raw fed dog never had bad breath so I don't know if raw would have helped. My home cooked fed dog did have bad breath on kibble and now has pretty good breath as well as less body odor. That was a pleasant bonus. Her teeth stay cleaner on home cooked food as well.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

TucksMom said:


> Uh, appreciate the suggestion but I'll have to decline that one. Gross.


Heh Heh I don't blame you. 

What are you feeding now? I don't know if it would make any difference by changing the food, probably not, but it's worth a try.


----------



## mosbysmom (Mar 11, 2008)

I'd love to hear if switching helped! Have you tried brushing his teeth too? That helps some dogs (good for their dental hygiene too!). You can also try dental treats. Bright Bites are designed to help freshen breath while also cleaning teeth. Let us know what ends up working for you!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

There are lots of dental treats that claim to solve the problem of a dog's bad breath. I would be wary about using these; often they don't actually improve the dental situation, just mask the problem.

What kind of food is he on? Do you ever brush his teeth and if so, how often?


----------



## mosbysmom (Mar 11, 2008)

I agree that a lot of those treats mask problems - they are definitely not designed to fix them. But I made the suggestion because Tucksmom had mentioned that her dog got a clean bill of health from the vet and his gums and teeth all looked good. A check up from the vet to ensure that bad breath is not from something more serious should always be the first step.


----------

